# uni bushing and super nock question



## oneidafanatic (May 19, 2005)

this may be a dumb question but what is the nock that allows you to turn the nock to allow you to position the fletching to you liking? i thought they were super nocks?


----------



## JAMIE (Jan 28, 2004)

you're correct, they are called super nocks. Easton originally came up with the idea, I guess, and they called the nocks that fit their uni bushings on the aluminum arrows the super nock. They also make a smaller nock that fits into the uni bushing on their ACC arrows called a "g" nock (works the same way as the super nock) The super nocks will also fit several different brands of carbon arrows. Most of these arrows do not use the aluminum uni bushing, the supernock fits directly into the tail end of the shaft. But the idea is the same-to be able to easily rotate your fletching to get vane clearance on a number of different types of rests.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Just to clarify...

A Super Nock or 3D Super Nock uses Super UNI bushings. Super UNI bushings are available for 2012 through 2613 aluminum shafts.

"G" Nocks use UNI bushings (ACE nocks also fit the UNI bushing, but are out of production). UNI bushings are used in ACE, ACC, Navigator, X7/75/78 aluminum sizes 1416 through 2613 (except 2013,2016,2018,202,2113,2117,2215-2219,2315,2317,2419)

"X" Nocks use "X" UNI Bushings. "X" UNI Bushings are used in 1816, 1913,1916

There's also a CB UNI Bushing that fits the various all carbon Easton arrows.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*all nocks*

Almost all carbon nocks, for all brands can be turned!! the old glue on aluminum arrow nock are all that can turn that I know of!!


----------



## oneidafanatic (May 19, 2005)

*Nock*

i just bought some duece t-10 2314 and the nock will not turn for some reason?


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

T10 uses Super Nocks. They should turn. You might need an arrow gripper to be able to get enough torque to the nock wrench.


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

Easton has a small tool that fits into the nock to turn them. They are supposed to be a tight fit so you might need the tool.


----------

